# Nissan Altima SE-R Seats, for Trade, Please Look



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello, I have a 2005 SE-R with the two-tone black/grey leather SE-R front bucket seats. They are both in really nice condition (don't show much wear and tear at all) and looking to possibly trade someone for their black leather standard SE/SL issue seats. I love the SE-R, but prefer the standard Altima seats (I know, please don't bash me.) They would have to have the the details below such as heated/power driver side.

The driver side is all power and heated. The passenger side is heated, but is manual shift lever to adjust the seat back and forth.

I am assuming there aren't any complications for making a swap. Has anyone done this before? Since you would just bolt down and plug in the wiring for the power and heated seat. I am located in Louisville, KY.

I thought this would be a good opportunity for someone with stock leather seats to upgrade to the two tone leather for an even trade.
Please reply to this thread or [email protected]
Thanks,
Jeff Stevens


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Where u located??? i got the black and red seats for trade if close enough.


----------



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am looking for the "all black" Altima seats from the 2002-2006 line up. I am trying to trade out for the normal, non-SE-R seats b/c I do not find the bucket seats as comfortable as the stock Nissan SE/SL seats.


----------



## <JoKeR> (Dec 18, 2008)

i have all black leather for a 05 alti 3.5sl where you located


----------



## cashishift (Feb 12, 2009)

I would be interested in maybe just getting the skins from you if possible..


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

*ALTIMA LEATHER SEATS*

I have 7 extra complete leather kits in stock for the 2007-2010 Nissan Altima's in all the OEM colors. Also have an extra 2007-2010 Maxima black leather interior kit, and a 2007-2010 Sentra SE-R / SE-R Spec V (with rear bench seat) black leather interior kit. I Also have the pleated/gathered style or the smooth style (for the Altima's). The kits include all 4 seats leather, center console cover, and all 4 door inserts if applicable. This is the OEM replacement kit that we install for the Nissan dealerships on a daily basis. We just ended up with too many of them. You NEVER get a chance to purchase a complete leather kit like this because the manufacturers don't sell to the public so they never become available. Dealerships charge $1500 to $2000 for these kits installed everyday.


----------

